# V60 brew tips



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello

I currently use an aero press my technique is normally 16g inverted two min brew.

Does anyone have any tips for a v60?

Regards

Richard


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at HasBean's tutorial video. Suggest you start with a 1:17 coffee/water ratio. Aim to have the brew completed in under 4 mins. Ideally, a gooseneck kettle helps with the pour. Above all, make sure you don't leave grinds on the walls of the V60 - see Scott Rao's V60 routine on YouTube for explanation.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks any tips for the kettle worth getting a temp control one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Temp control kettles such as Bonavita are pricey but do offer an 'all in one' solution. Amazon are doing the Hario stove top at a great price:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-1-Piece-Stainless-Coffee-Kettle/dp/B000IGOXLS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410284706&sr=8-1&keywords=bonavita+kettle

Tiamo do a gooseneck jug for around £20.00.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone got any ball park seething for the perger v60 EK recipe btw ?

The grind on the clip looks incredibly fine ...

http://mattperger.com/V60-Pour-Over-Method


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Drip grind" apparently...my best results with that method (20.5%EY) have been courser than is often mooted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> "Drip grind" apparently...my best results with that method (20.5%EY) have been courser than is often mooted.


Drip grind ......









I love these terms that are unquantifiable .......

That's looks close to espresso in that clip tho

Perhaps your coarser / better results are due to grinder your using


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use 14g at quite close to espresso grind for a single V60 cup. 150-170ml of end product over 2.5 minutes.

Works well for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I use 14g at quite close to espresso grind for a single V60 cup. 250-270ml of end product over 2.5 minutes.
> 
> Works well for me.


Wit what Grindy thang ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

LaSpaz Astro12 OD. Pretty chuffed with it, considering I had no input into it being bought.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scotford said:


> I use 14g at quite close to espresso grind for a single V60 cup. 250-270ml of end product over 2.5 minutes.
> 
> Works well for me.


How do you pour?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fairly deep spouted jug in circles. Slowly.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Fairly deep spouted jug in circles. Slowly.


I mean in terms of bloom, weight of additions of brew water?

From what you wrote earlier it looks like you are brewing at ~49g/l...this wouldn't seem typical?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

18g, 286ml water, 40 second bloom. 3:30 total brew time. Spirally pour with flow restricted hario kettle


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I mean in terms of bloom, weight of additions of brew water?
> 
> From what you wrote earlier it looks like you are brewing at ~49g/l...this wouldn't seem typical?


Oh ffs, ONE50-ONE70 ml end product.

14g fine grind, I aim for 160g end product, usually a 30 second bloom of roughly 70g.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Drip grind ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drip grind is described variously...SCAA/USDoC drip grind is relatively coarse (65% or greater between 589 & 1168um), ECBC drip grind is finer (68% or greater between 425 & 850um)...but there's no reason to think Hario took notice of either, given their typical recommended ratios of 70-85g/l. Probably finer than ECBC?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Video from Verve re. dialling in V60...


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am currently in the hospital with wife and new born baby been here since sat I appreciate the tips and will be sure to try then when we get home.....Also after reading the forum think going to get espresso machine and grinder


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Congratulations!


x2 - not sure I'd be sitting thinking about coffee at this moment though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Thinking about it ive dialled in my other grinder (not the one thats espresso dedicated)

And its a Sumatran, 21 grams of coffee and some 300 grams of water at 95celsius from my bonavita....

Start pouring from center and spread out using a spiral technique while constantly angling it down...

Bloom for 30 seconds by wetting it till the water covers the pile of coffee and then add the rest of the 300grams of water (i weigh my water into my kettle)

Finished.... and thats my routine for pour-overs.....

Anyways, your grind should be flaky for a rough visual ballpark.....


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow ! Congratulations - you're gonna *need* coffee!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats but I'd reconsider your spelling of espresso.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Edited sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Espresso and Expresso......

How do you spell it guys.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The correct way, Espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> The correct way, Espresso.


Expresso is the Anglicised way, technically nothing wrong with it, just not commonly done...like we say Rome instead of Roma, we use the Anglicised version, for some reason we don't with espresso, but then neither do we tend to gesticulate and call it caffe espresso in an Italian accent.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/lexicon_valley/2014/08/18/espresso_or_expresso_the_x_spelling_actually_has_considerable_historical.html

What's next up for 'correct pronounciation' debate? Scone, or scone, or even scone (that's what I call 'em, the last one)!...Bourbon/bourbon, or even bourbon (if you are Australian), frog/toad...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Al Yankovics "Theres no x in expresso" is going to be debated too


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You say potato...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The next person that orders an expresso from me is getting a bucket of hornets.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scotford said:


> The next person that orders an expresso from me is getting a bucket of hornets.


Surely you mean a secchio di calabrones?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice job!!!!!!


----------

